# maglakad / lumakad



## maelv

Hi,

Yesterday, I was (trying) to speak tagalog to my girlfriend. She said she was leaving the cyber and would walk with her son back home : "maglakad kami pauwi"

I tried the same sentence with lumakad but she insisted that i should use maglakad. Unfortunately she couldn't explain why. That's why once again i request your help...

I read in "Basic Tagalog for Foreigners and Non-Tagalogs" that: when a verd uses both -um- and mag-, the -um- form expresses casual action and mag- expresses intensive action or an habit. 

So my question is: did she meant that she was going back home and it would be hard/long ?


----------



## DotterKat

First, she meant to say _M__agla*la*kad kami pauwi, _(We will be walking home).

No, neither the _-um-_ nor _mag-_ affixes specifically denote hardship upon a particular action. You will need an adjective if not a full clause to indicate that (Maglalakad kami pauwi, napakainit pa naman ngayon! Hindi kami makahanap ng taksi, kaya maglalakad kami pauwi). The exception would be if she had hinted at prior conversations that walking home is a particular hardship and her saying so this time is simply a reminder.


----------



## maelv

maraming salamat sa tulong mo !


----------



## latchiloya

maelv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday, I was (trying) to speak tagalog to my girlfriend. She said she was leaving the cyber and would walk with her son back home : "maglakad kami pauwi"..?



If the context given is as exact as:
_“maglakad kami pauwi”

_and without reduplication of the first syllable of the root word _“*la*kad _in particular (not _‘mag*la*lakad kami pauwi’),
_I am quite positive it exists in the southern provinces of Luzon region.

That the said context means “we are to walk home”



DotterKat said:


> No, neither the _-um-_ nor _mag-_ affixes specifically denote hardship upon a particular action.



And neither hardship nor length is denoted.


----------

